# Pigeon Trading Cards



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

I put the link to the Pigeon Trading Cards up on my PGWear Site -look on the home page bottom for the link to it. Like I said it is a simple rendering of the idea. (I made these cards for christmas one year with all our family members pictures, life motto and other cool family info on them. Each person got enough of their own to trade and collect with the rest of the family until they had a whole family pack, it was great fun!) We could do our own birds, hero birds, and VASP you could do geese! Just replace the graphics and statistics with your own, and print out on card stock. Have ready to give out to show the world one relative, repair man, stranger or friend- how wonderful pigeons can be- and then of course share with all of us!

http://www.birdwearonline.com


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Boni,
What kind of chicken is that on your site. Someone threw one like that over my fence.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

They look great 
The only problem is...It won't let me edit anything on the pdf file, and I don't have MS Word here, so I'm stuck with just the first one


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Boni - the template is great - thanks for sending it to me earlier  My monitor blew out last night but thankfully we had an spare one in the closest. I'm going to post the template on the Pigeon People yahoo group - I know they have a few rallies coming up and will likely love the idea!

MaryOfExeter - why word processing program do you have? If it can read an RTF file I can email you a RTF version (just PM me your email address). Also, if you have version 8 (full version, not just the freeware version) you can edit PDF files


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Possibly a Silver Wine Dot, chicken but we are not sure it belongs to a lady in Marin county, CA I can e-mail the file to any one who needs it also.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Boni,
I love the cards!

I just started playing round with it. I can't wait till I actually decide to print them out.

I'm doing an infomative speech for my speech class. 
I decided my topic is going to be pigeons  . I have a little bit over a week to prepare.

I think, I might be able to use the cards in some way for the speech. 
I'm going to talk to my teacher tomorrow about.

-Hilly


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Yeah pigeon education! Maybe we could start some ECards where we email the template around each person puts their bird on it and sends it on, we can print out and save all the ones we don't already have.Think how much we could learn too!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

I've been looking around online for places that do personalized trading cards - something that would stand the test of time longer than doing it on my printer  I've tried this web site so this is not an endorsement of any kind - it's just the closest match for the Pijie TCs I've come across.... if anyone is interested for the upcoming holidays: http://www.customsportscards.com/petsportscards.htm

MaryOfExeter -- I tried to work up a MS Works version of the template for you - did that work?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well I tried messing around with it at my dad's like I said I would, and I managed to FINALLY print out a copy that didn't have something upside down or cut off, haha. Then when I checked my mail today, I saw you had actually sent the attachment with the last message for me to try on Word. I opened it....and it was perfect! All of that time at my dad's for nothing 
Everything's okay now though. I've got a copy here that's ready to go, and a copy on my dad's computer that works out pretty well. 
If only it didn't eat up so much ink! But hey, it's worth it. I've been wanting to spread the pigeon goodness for a long time now, and this definitely helps


----------

